# rcbs rock chucker



## weston (Oct 25, 2007)

is this a good deal ? 
a rcbs rock chucker
primer catcher
primer tray powder funnel 
2 allen wrenches (3/32 & 5/64 )
rcbs bullet lubricant rcbs stuck case remover 
rcbs deburring tool

the price this is going for is $135.00 need info ASAP


----------



## Danimal (Sep 9, 2005)

If you are just starting out, you'll still need other things, case trimmer, powder scale (to name a few). If you already have those things and are looking to get the RC press, and if it's in good shape, I think it's an OK deal.

FWIW... On Midway's site,

Just the Rock Chucker, new is $110.

But for the whole master kit it's $250.

Good luck!


----------

